# Front panel headphone jack doesn't work



## Mr.Kaizer

Hello to everyone on this forum, my problem is that the front panel headphone jack doesn't work. There isn't any problem with the sound coming from the speakers.

sound card details:
sound card vendor: Intel corporation 
sound chip: 82801G (ICH7 family) high definition audio
AC'97/HDA codec name: unknown

I use sigmaTel audio.

What can i do to solve this problem?

Thanks very much...


----------



## maceman

Hello,
It's possible that your sound card is not connected to the front panel.


----------



## Mr.Kaizer

Yes it can be so do i have to open the cpu up to check or it there another way?


----------



## linkin

It appears that the driver is missing. What kind of computer do you have? A prebuilt like a Dell or HP? or is it a custom one?

A model number would help, so we can find the driver.


----------



## Mr.Kaizer

its a custom built PC. What model number do you need?


----------



## StrangleHold

Look and make sure its pluged into the motherboard. If so, make sure its not muted in the sound properties.


----------



## Mr.Kaizer

Thank you all who tried to help out, my problem is solved.


----------

